# Avatar porn?



## vic (Mar 11, 2002)

does anyone mind my avatar?


----------



## theed (Mar 11, 2002)

dude, I eat while reading here.  Seriously!  That's just messed up.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm trying to sneak in a bit of chat between two three hour lectures, and if any of the passers-by here see your avatar, I'll be in the s...t.

So, unless you want people to start putting you on their ignore list, you'll just have to keep your hormones offline.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 11, 2002)

It doesn't offend me, but other people might have a problem with it.


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 11, 2002)

If this was.... MacOSXXX.com, then I think it would fit. But I am not to sure it fits here. Just my opinion though.

PC


----------



## adambyte (Mar 11, 2002)

Yeah, this is MacOSX.com, dammit!.... Give it an aqua interface, THEN we'll like it....

... I'm not even quite sure what that means, myself, btw...


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 11, 2002)

I never thought of that....wouldn't that be interesting.


----------



## rinse (Mar 11, 2002)

i am a pervert, and even i dont think that avatar belongs here.


----------



## vic (Mar 11, 2002)

i'll work on aqua interface...


----------



## vic (Mar 11, 2002)

waht does admin have say about this...


----------



## RacerX (Mar 11, 2002)

I like to think of this place as a forum for everyone (including kids). We have the _cus_ thread, and Nummi and LTM seem to keep to themselves for the most part, but unless you can limit your avatar to a thread (which you can't), I think it is a little beyond good taste (though your _yum_ seem to show what you have a taste for   ).

Remember, your avatar is currently in every thread you have posted in. How does that reflect on our site?


----------



## ScottW (Mar 11, 2002)

Vic, use some common sense... its one of the tickets to being a member here.


----------



## theed (Mar 12, 2002)

A much improved icon, cleaner, more aquafied, anti-aliased.  Whoever is responsible, I thank you.  Sheesh, I'd think all of Canada would have come and slapped you upside the head for that.  I think the real killer is that the icon gets put everywhere in the forum.  That's when it stops being a thread joke and just being intrusive.

Saying Yum! after that was kinda funny though.  From: would have been funny too.  Subtlety is the ability to plainly speak to everyone, while messages directed for specific audiences reach only those audiences.  It's almost like "Speaking in Tongues."  With this definition, I think the avatar could have been more subtle.


----------



## vic (Mar 12, 2002)

well i wasn't E X A C T L Y aiming for subtle, but now i see what the admin thinks of the avatar  

sorry admin 

well that was fun while it lasted, now back to my diabolical scheme drawing bard. hehehe...

well see ya in a soon.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 12, 2002)

lol...
well I dont mind it, but I prefer hexley better


----------



## amo (Mar 12, 2002)

where do you guys find your avatars?  I've been looking around but can't find anything but anime pictures!


----------



## vic (Mar 12, 2002)

mine was hand made untill the admin took it down


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amo _
> *where do you guys find your avatars?  I've been looking around but can't find anything but anime pictures!  *



Do it yourself! Mine is taken from iTunes!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 12, 2002)

Damit!  (its German)

I never got the chance to see it.  sonuvabitch.  Whatever it was, it didnt offend me.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 12, 2002)

Vic, good thing you changed it. It doesn't personally offend me, but I dont think its appropriate for this kind of site.


----------



## vic (Mar 12, 2002)

i ddn't change it, the admin took it down -  raded it R  may god bless him...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 12, 2002)

can someone discribe it, just out of curiousity? i missed it!


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 12, 2002)

It look kinda like the thing that SHE has that has been well groomed and just got finished with a work out.


That is a very vague description....maybe vic would send it to you if you really wanted to see it.

PC


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 12, 2002)

haha - no i think that description will be fine. thanks - lol


----------

